# Is it bad I cover my Graco with a baby blanket lol



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Love my Graco 495 : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Graco 495


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just as long as you don't tuck your baby in with a runner.....we can let it slide.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i hope you put her to bed with a nice warm glass of kerosen too. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

It is nice to see you taking care of your sprayer, however allow my condolences for your purchase of the Karcher pressure washer.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> It is nice to see you taking care of your sprayer, however allow my condolences for your purchase of the Karcher pressure washer.


I take it you are not a fan! lol
You definately have experience with them i am sure!
I have a Pressure Washer that was made by Wash America in Orlando back in 92'. Still kicks butt! Cat pump and Honda motor. 3200 psi @3.5 GPM. 1 pull and she's going.I do need a new gun and Thermal dump (I think that is what you call it) Mine is always sticking open. Other than that it's a great rig!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

What, no hand knitted sweater on it for when you use it outside haha??

I did the same thing to my little Spraytech 2155/440 but I was too lazy to put pump armor in mine...still froze lol....


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Just as long as you don't tuck your baby in with a runner.....we can let it slide.












G'day Prototype66
I got my baby feb 2011 that pic was its first night home in the lounge room lol 
The Wife didn't let it stay for to long lol 
So a blanket is what she gets : ) in the storage shed


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> i hope you put her to bed with a nice warm glass of kerosen too. :thumbsup:


Kerosene ? No just it's blankie lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> It is nice to see you taking care of your sprayer, however allow my condolences for your purchase of the Karcher pressure washer.


G'day Mr Fixit 
As my first Airless I hope by looking after it 
Each Time I go to use it should be good to go . And my Karcher is a beast I think it's only 2500psi but does me for domestic work and the Honda motor keeps kicking over


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What, no hand knitted sweater on it for when you use it outside haha??
> 
> I did the same thing to my little Spraytech 2155/440 but I was too lazy to put pump armor in mine...still froze lol....


G'day Masterpiece 
So far she has only been and inside sprayer plus I would never have her in the areas being sprayed as then she will get dirty lol I also put pump armor in mine hope it keeps her moving


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

A good call on the Pump Armor, I use it too. My 82 Super Nova is still going strong!
I would love to get a new rig though!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that's is one clean machine and I can't believe I'm saying it, but that's a good looking unit, really like that color (blue and chrome)!

It looks like you can adjust your pressure digitally? That's what I want for my next rig, I currently have 2 Spraytech 2155s (same as non digital Titan 440) but the manual pressure knob gives me no idea where I am. It's more like, "that's not enough pressure to cover properly, just right, and holy crap, that's a lot of overspray!!" lol...


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Wow, that's is one clean machine and I can't believe I'm saying it, but that's a good looking unit, really like that color (blue and chrome)!
> 
> It looks like you can adjust your pressure digitally? That's what I want for my next rig, I currently have 2 Spraytech 2155s (same as non digital Titan 440) but the manual pressure knob gives me no idea where I am. It's more like, "that's not enough pressure to cover properly, just right, and holy crap, that's a lot of overspray!!" lol...


G'day Masterpiece 
Yeah it has the digital pressure which is good : ) And it's a cool Blue

My Baby even gets the back seat in my new Navara spoilt airless : )


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

thats one clean paint wagon. :notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> thats one clean paint wagon. :notworthy:


Thanks Mate : )

I have gone from one extreme to the other an old beat up Ute that's what we call pickups Down Under . My old ute was a great work ute I used to load it up 
Sad to let it go : (


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

was this your first pump?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Masterpiece said:


> It looks like you can adjust your pressure digitally? That's what I want for my next rig, I currently have 2 Spraytech 2155s (same as non digital Titan 440) but the manual pressure knob gives me no idea where I am. It's more like, "that's not enough pressure to cover properly, just right, and holy crap, that's a lot of overspray!!" lol...


That is considered the premium version, has a manual knob just like any standard but a digital display that is suppose to keep track of gallons, pressure and all that. I have it on one of my rigs but these days I just know where I want the dial to be set and never even open the display. Also mine seems to count water and thinner in the count.


----------

